# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Cleaning tessellated tiling

## snowyskiesau

My front verandah has tessellated tiles  and they need a good clean.
I've tried various detergents but none seem to make any impact. 
Any suggestions as to product/methods to use?

----------


## Make it work

G'day snowy,
I would suggest you ask the guys at Olde English Tiles on Parramatte Rd at Camperdown, I remember speaking to one guy there who was a retired tiler who told me of some type of acid to clean these tiles with. It was not you usual hydrochloric but something else that eludes me right now. They may even stock it. 
I love your tiles, they are definately worth bringing back to their former glory. 
Good Luck, let us know how you go. 
I just found their phone number for you, 9519 4333

----------


## RPMT

muriatic acid!... just make sure to dilute it

----------

